# root Partition von ext3  nach ext4 konvertieren

## Erdie

Moin,

Ich möchte meine Root Partition auf einer SSD von ext3 nach ext4 konvertieren. Dazu gibt es massenweise Anleitungen, die sich leider in Details unterscheiden. Diese hier erscheint mir sinnvoll:

http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-convert-an-ext3-filesystem-partition-to-ext4

Da das kritisch ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand die Beschreibung gegenchecken kann. Die Optionen von tune2fs sind für mich teil noch ein unbeschriebenes Blatt, ich kann von daher nur glauben, dass es so richtig ist, wie es hier und da  steht.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## l3u

Ich hab das damals genau so gemacht. Grml von nem USB-Stick gebootet, die root-Partition mit tune2fs auf ext4 gestellt, die /etc/fstab entsprechend angepasst und dann wieder Gentoo gebootet.

----------

## mv

Du kannst "teilweise" und "ganz" konvertieren, indem Du eben alle neuen Features setzt oder nur einige.

Bei mir sind die folgenden Features aktiv:

 *Quote:*   

> has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

 

Das Feature "huge_file" habe ich nicht gesetzt, weil ich keine Dateien >16TB habe und wohl auch nie brauchen werde (wenn Du es setzt, kannst Du mit einigen Kerneln nicht mounten).

Zusätzlich zu der Anleitung würde ich noch die Konversion auf größtere Inodes (256 bytes statt 128 bytes) empfehlen, sonst werden einige ext4 features nicht benutzt.

----------

## Erdie

Ok danke, dann werde ich mich mal ans Werk machen. 

Grüße

Martin

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mach auf jeden Fall ein Backup. Seit dem Fefe mal etwas von einem Blog Post berichtet hatte bei dem die Trim-Funktion wohl Fehler mit bestimmten SSD-Firmware-Devices hatte. Empfehle ich jedem ein Backup. Es gibt wohl eine Blackliste zur Linux-Kernel-Trim-Funktion, welche SSD's röstet. Es besteht halt immer (oder oft) die Möglichkeit das eine neue SSD-Firmware ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Linux-Trim haben könnte.

Darum: "Macht immer schön eure Back Ups!"

Mit ext4 habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, Probleme mit fstrim haben jetzt aber nichts mit ext zu tun... Wenn man die Partition mit tune2fs auf ext4 umstellt, dann kann man mit ext4 weiterarbeiten, die Vorteile von ext4 nutzen aber nur Dateien, die neu geschrieben werden. Alte Dateien bleiben im alten Format.

Wenn man sowieso ein Backup hat/macht (was man immer haben/machen sollte, unabhängig von diesem Fall), dann ist Backup, neu formatieren und Restore  die bessere Alternative. Dann sind alle Dateien im neuen Format. Für eine SSD egal, bei einer HDD aber auch nicht ganz uninteressant, zusätzlich ist alles auch noch defragmentiert. Bei ext4 die einzige Möglichkeit.

----------

## Erdie

Also ich gebs ja zu, ich habs immer noch nicht gemacht und irgendwie habe ich auch Muffe, dass was schiefgeht. Backup einspielen ist bestimmt besser. Mein System hat seit neuestem 2 128GB SSDS, eine für das Root Filesystem und eine mit einem ausgepackten stage3 archiv, dass nur für die offline Backups zuständig ist. Und zwar so:

```

#!/bin/sh

echo "Starting Backup in 10 Seconds ..."

sleep 10

echo "Starting now ..."

dd if=/dev/sda1 | pv | pigz > /Backup/sda1.gz

dd if=/dev/sda2 | pv | pigz > /Backup/sda2.gz

echo "Backup finished!"

```

sda2 ist das root filesystem des Systems und sda1 ist /boot.

Ich müßte dann ja noch eins mit tar  machen um es auf ext4 zurückzuspielen. Das DD Backup würde mir ja ext3 "recovern".

Aber ich habe ech  Schiss, machmal ist das einfach so  :Wink:  Als Gentoo Nutzer entwickelt man auf die Dauer irgendwie eine persönliche Beziehung zu seinem Computer. Wer möchte schon gern einen Freund töten?

----------

## mv

EIn backup würde ich höchstens dann mit "dd" machen, wenn Du ein System hast, bei dem die Downtime im Problemfall sehr entscheidend ist.

Normalerweise bist Du immer besser beraten, ein Backup der Files zu machen.

Wenn Du das Filesystem wechseln willst, musst Du sogar ein Backup der Files machen.

Aber ich halte es für übertrieben, alles neu einzuspielen, nur um ein paar ext4-Features einzuschalten - außer Dein Dateisystem wäre wegen Defragmentierung derzeit nervig langsam: Normalerweise wirst Du keinen Unterschied bemerken.

Das Setzen der Features ist überhaupt keine Gefahr. Die einzig kritische Operation könnte die Änderung der inode-Größe sein: Wenn da während der Operation der Strom wegbleibt, könnte es böse aussehen. Aber aonsten ist auch dieser Teil der Konvertierung ja inzwischen tasusendfach getestet...

----------

## Erdie

Diese Beschreibung erscheint mir auch sinnvoll:

```

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4#Migrating_from_ext2.2Fext3_to_ext4

```

Allerdings habe ich noch keine gefunden, bei den die Veränderung der inode Größe direkt erwähnt wird. Ist das tatsächlich so wichtig?

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich noch keine gefunden, bei den die Veränderung der inode Größe direkt erwähnt wird.

 

Die Original-Kernel-Dokumentation der Autoren beschreibt es: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt

Im Zweifelsfall ist das wohl immer die beste Referenz...

Edit: Beachte aber, dass die Anleitung anscheinend nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist: "extents" ist  nicht das einzige Feature, das ext4 gegenüber ext3 hat; siehe mein früheres Posting für die vollständige Liste.

 *Quote:*   

>  Ist das tatsächlich so wichtig?

 

Du bekommst dann halt nicht die Vorteile der größeren Inodes. Hier sind die Vorteile der einzelnen Features beschrieben: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto

----------

